# يا مخططين شو رأيكم كل مخطط يذكر جامعة يدرس فيها التخطيط ؟



## urban & regional (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام علــــــــــــــــــيكم ورحمــــة الله وبركـــــــــــــــــاته ،،،،،،،،

شو رأيكم كل مخطط يذكر إسم جامعة أو كلية يدّرس فيها تخطيط المدن أو اي مسمى اخر مثل
التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي
تحطيط المدن
تخطيط المدن والاقاليم
تصميم حضري
تصميم عمراني 
؟؟؟

شو رايكم عندكم وقت او بس مجرد مرور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أتمنى أن كل شخص يذكر إسم جامعة ؟


----------



## aama (13 يوليو 2006)

تخطيط عمراني-كلية العمارة والتخطيط- جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض


----------



## urban & regional (13 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك aama
وانتظر رد المخططين الأخرين 


أعتقد هذا التخصص يدرس في جامعة الملك فيصل 
وجامعة الملك فهد 
الجامعة الامريكية بالشارقة _ ماجستير تخطيط حضري master on urban planning )
واعتقد في جامعة القاهرة 
ولكن لا ادري إذا كان يدرس مثلا في قطر او في جامعة عين شمس بمصر 

'طلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي الأن : المخططين الأكارم من المملكة العربية السعودية لو يعطونا بعض التفاصيل عن الجامعات السعودية ،،،
وكذلك الاخوة من دول الخليج الأخري اذا كان يدرس عتندهم هذا التخصص 

بالاضافة الى المخططين المصرين لو يتكرمو ببعض المعلومات عن الجامعات والكليات ال يدرّيس فيها تخطيط المدن،،،،

وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ% جزيـــــــــــــــــــــلاً %ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## urban & regional (13 يوليو 2006)

سؤال للمخططين السعوديين بصراحة //////

أي جامعة من الجامعات ال يدرس فيها التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي / تخطيط المدن والاقاليم أفضل ؟

جامعة الملك فيصل أو جامعة الملك سعود أو جامعة الملك فهد أو يوجد جامعات اخرى بالسعودية يدرس فيها هذا التخصص ؟؟؟

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاَ


----------



## دونى (14 يوليو 2006)

كلية التخطيط الاقليمى و العمرانى بجامعة القاهرة و لا تدرس فى مصر سوى هذه الكلية للتخطيط و بها التخطيط الاقليمى و تخطيط المدن و


----------



## urban & regional (14 يوليو 2006)

الأخ العزيز / دوني ........

شكرا جزيلا لك ، إذن يدرس التخطيط والعمارة فقط في جامعة القاهرة ..... شكرا لك على ردك وتواصلك ....

لقد قمت بالبحث في موقع جامعة القاهرة ووصلت الى كلية التخطيط العمراني ولكن للأسف لم يذكر الموقع اي شئ عن طبيعة الدراسة بالكلية او عن المقررات التى تطرح وعن البرامج سواء اكانت بكالوريوس او ماجستير ،، 

لا أدري كيف يمكن الوصول إلى برامج كلية التخطيط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا لك مرة أخرى 


واتمنى أن يشارك معنا الأخوة المخططين السعوديين ،،،


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (15 يوليو 2006)

*انتمائى جبرنى على الرد*

يا باشمهندسين فيه فى مصر جامعة الأزهر وهى تدرس التخطيط العمرانى بأقسامه ليه متجهلينها وهى يمكن لا تفيدك فى شى ولكن لابد أن تذكر فليست جامعة القاهره وحدها تدرس التخطيط :69:


----------



## شنكوتي (15 يوليو 2006)

جامعة الملك سعود بكالوريس تخطيط عمراني و تصميم عمراني
وماجستير في التخطيط الاقليمي


----------



## دونى (15 يوليو 2006)

الدراسة بالكلية خمس سنوات ويتم تحديد التخصص حسب مشروع التخرج فى السنة الخامسة معظم دراسة فى مجموعات عمل و توجد مادة او اثنين فردى و غالبا تكون مواد الخاصة بقسم التصميم و التنسيق الحضرى وهذا اجمل ما يميز الدراسة بها انها كلية عملية وطبعا توجد بعض المواد النظرية و لكن يتم عمل ابحاث بها وايضا بدا يحدث بعض التغييرات فى طريقة تدريسها حتى لا تكون نظرى بحت و لكن يصعب ان اقول لك برنامج الكلية حيث ستم تغيير البرنامج الدراسى و تحديد التخصصات غالبا سوف تكون من ثانى عام دراسى و ليس فى اخر عام من العام القادم و سوف يتم فتح تخصصات اخرى غير الثلاث تخصصات الموجودة ارجو ان اكون وضحت لك بعض الشىء لكن لو تحب معرفة او الاستفسار عن شىء لا تتردد فى السؤال


----------



## دونى (15 يوليو 2006)

اسفة بالنسبة لبكالوريوس حسب علمى بكالور يوس هندسة عمارة (اللى بيتكتب فى كارنيه النقابة )لو كان دا قصدك و بالنسبة للماجيستير لا اعلم حيث انى مازلت طالبة


----------



## دونى (15 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبة لمهندسة معمارية انا اسفة لم يكن قصدى تجاهل جامعة الازهر فردى من البداية كان مجرد للمساعدة و تم ردى حسب المعلوماتى فعندما دخلت الكلية كانت معلوماتى انه لا توجد غير كلية تخطيط عمرانى واحدة فى الجامعة القاهرة و دا لا يعنى عدم انتمائى


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (15 يوليو 2006)

*توضيح هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*

يا باشمهندسه واضح انك فهمتى غلط فأنا أقصد بانتمائى أنى أنا من جامعة الأزهر وليس كما فهمتى بكلمة انتمائى


----------



## دونى (16 يوليو 2006)

*اعتذار*

شكرا لتوضيحك الرقيق و لانتمائك  و ارجو ان تكونى قد قبلتى اسفى الناتج عن جهلى بدراسة التخطيط بالازهر و ايضا عن سوء فهمى لقصدك


----------



## دونى (16 يوليو 2006)

*موقع قد يفيد*

الاخ urban & regional
/ هذا الموقع سوف يعرفك اكثر بالكلية و المواد التى تدرس بها و الاقسام بها
http://www.alltalaba.com/


----------



## Arch_M (17 يوليو 2006)

انا درست في قسم العمارة الإسلامية بجامعة ام القرى تخطيط مدن وهو عبارة عن مادتين فقط واستديو عبارة عن تطبيق للدروس في المادتين وكان المشروع هو تحسين منطقة عشوائية في مدينة مكة المكرمة


----------



## urban & regional (18 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للجمــــــــــــــــــــــــيع على الردود الجميلة ، ويا حبذا لو نسمع لردود الأخوة المخططين السعودين حول هذا الموضوع ، وخصوصا الجامعات السعودية التى تدرس هذا التخصص ( تخطيط مدن / التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ) وخصوصا درجة الماجستير ،،،،،،،،،،

شكرا جزيلا مجددا


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (19 يوليو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا
انا ادرس في قسم التخطيط العمراني بكلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعه الملك سعود والقسم الدراسة به 5سنوات مقسمة سنتين (اعدادية لكل طلاب الكلية)سنتين دراسة التخطيط والتصميم العمراني وسنه تخصص اما تخطيط حضري او تصميم عمراني www.ksu.edu.saموقع الجامعه وبتلقى داخله مقررات القسم ومعلومات عنه


----------



## urban & regional (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي عبدالرحمن أل الشيخ على ردك الجميل ،،،

أخي عبدالرحمن شكرا كذلك على المعلومات التى قدمتها عن الجامعة ،، أخي العزيز لو كان لديك فرصة للتكرم بالرد لدي سؤال ثاني ،،

اخي العزيز ، حقيقة أنا من خارج المملكة الحبيبة ،ولديّ سؤال حول الجامعات في المملكة العربية السعودية التى تقدم الماجستير في تخطيط المدن / أو التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ،،
سؤالي الأن هو / ما افضل الجامعات التى تدرس الماجستير في التخصص المذكور اعلاه ، أقصد من حيث سمعة الجامعة بالمملكة ، أعتقد هذا التخصص يدرس في جامعة الملك فيصل ، والملك سعود ، وكذلك جامعة الملك فهد ، أي هذه الجامعات أفضل ، وأين توجد هذه الجامعات هل هي بالرياض او في اماكن اخرى بالمملكة ، وكم مدة دراسة الماجستير ..

أسئلة طويلة وكثيرة ، أعرف ، أتمنى من لديه أجوبه على هذه الأسئلة المرور هنا والتكرم بالرد ،،،

لكم جزيل الشكر ، واتمنى لك التوفيق .......


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (20 يوليو 2006)

اول اشكرك على ردك
بالنسبه حول ما افضل الكليات في تدريس الماجستير انا (ادرس بكالوريس )ولكن اعتقد حسب معلوماتي انهم على مستوى قريب من بعض .وان كان من ناحية السمعه فاعتقد بلاشك جامعه الملك سعود لما تتميز به من كثره الخريجين وكون مشاريع الطلاب كلها حول مدينة بها عدد هائل من المشاكل العمرانية التي تعتبر شيئ جيد بالنسبه لطالب في التخطيط وغيرها من الامور الجيده كذالك جامعه الملك فيصل بها تميز من ناحية التقنية...
وبالنسبة لأماكن الجامعات هي كالتالي الملك سعود بالرياض الملك فيصل بالدمام والملك فهد بالظهران والملك عبد العزيز بجده.....

ومده الماجستير 3سنوات على ماعتقد

ولاكن اذا كنت تريد النصيحة هناك تخصصات في تحتاج لها البلد مثل gis,الادارة الحظرية,تخطيط النقل ,النقل العام ,........الخ
واتمنى ان اكون اجبت على بعض الاسئلة التي تكون افدتك وفي رغبتك في معرفة امور اخرى بأمكاني ترتيب موعد لك مع عدد من المختصين حول التخطيط للحصول على كل ماتريد واكثر


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (20 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبة لتخصصات التي محتاجه لها البلد توجد العديد من الجامعات خارج البلاد تدرس هذه التخصصات التي تم ذكرها


----------



## احمدلطفى (21 يوليو 2006)

يوجد فى جامعة القاهرة كلية بأسم كلية التخطيط الاقليمى والعمرانى وهى متخصصة فقط فى التخطيط العمرانى ولا يوجد كلية متخصصة مثلها فى الشرق الوسط الا فى تل ابيب كما سمعت بينما يوجد اقسام فى كل من فى جامعة الازهر وهندسة عين شمس بالقاهرة بينما يوجد ايضا فى الرياض


----------



## احمدلطفى (21 يوليو 2006)

انا طالب فى كلية التخطيط الاقليمى والعمرانى بجامعة القاهرة ومدة الدراسة بها خمس سنوات ويمكنك الحصول على بكالوريوس التخطيط العمرانى بعد مدة الدراسة وبها اقسام (التصميم العمرانى , التخطيط العمرانى , علوم اساسية وهندسية , تنيمية اقليمية ) ويتحدد القسم فى سنة خامسة على اساس مشروع التخرج


----------



## احمدلطفى (21 يوليو 2006)

يابشمهندسين فى ايضا فى جامعة عين شمس فى كلية الهندسة قسم تخطيط عمرانى بعد اعدادى ولكن لا يوجد ايضا كلية مثل كلية التخطيط العمرانى فى القاهرة


----------



## urban & regional (24 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكـــل من : الاخ الفاضل / عبدالرحمن أل الشيخ ، ول الاخ الفاضل / أحمد لطفي ،،،
وشكرا للتواصل ،،،

سؤالي هنا لـ بشمهندس أحمد لطفي ، مالمميز في كلية التخطيط العمراني بجامعة القاهرة والذي جعلك تقول أنها فريده من نوعها في الشرق الاوسط باستثناء جامعة تل ابيب ،، وما الذي يدرس في جامعة تل ابيب ،،


----------



## احمد العيسوى (24 يوليو 2006)

انا طالب فى التخطيط العمرانى بجامعة القاهرة بس على فكرة هى مختلفه شوية عن التخطيط بتاع الازهر واللى عاوز يعرف الاختلاف يكلمنىmonzer_memo*************


----------



## احمدلطفى (24 يوليو 2006)

انا قلت الى سمعته من معيدين عندنا والدليل على انها فريدة ان الكلية تدرس التخطيط بالتفصيل وكمان معظم الدكاترة باحثين فى جامعات امريكية او حاصلين على الدكتوراة من اميريكا وكمان مفيش كلية متخصصة بالاسم ده ممكن يكونفيه اه بس تبعكليات الهندسة انما متخصصة مش تلاقى وممكن يكون فى المملكة السعودية انا سمعت كده برضه بس مش افضل والدليل ان المكتب الى انا فيه بيجيله شغل من السعودية والى ماسك الشغل هنا مصريين متخراجين من التخطيط العمرانى من القاهرة ده دليل ان مستوى التعليم فى القاهرة افضل من السعودية اذا كان اصلا فى كلية هناك متخصصة فى التخطيط العمرانى


----------



## احمدلطفى (24 يوليو 2006)

انا نسيت اقول ان الكلية بتمنح درجة الماجستيروالدكتوراة فى التخطيط وتقدر تسأل فى الكلية او لو اى حد احتاج حاجة من الكلية ممكن ابقى اقوله عليها


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (24 يوليو 2006)

الاخ احمد مصطفى اشكرك على حرصك على توضيح كليه التخطيط العمراني وكما ذكرت انا اعضاء هيئة التدريس من خريجي اعرق جامعات العالم 
سؤالي هو ماهي التخصصات داخل الكلية وكيفيه الحصول على معلومات عن اعضاء هيئة التدريس ومؤلفاتهم وانجازتهم حيث انك ذكرت انها افضل كليه في العالم العربي


----------



## احمدلطفى (25 يوليو 2006)

الرد للاخ عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ الكلية التخصص فى البكالوريوس حسب مشروع التخرج والاقسام هى (التخطيط العمرانى ,التصميم العمرانى , التنمية الاقليمية ,وعلوم اساسية وهندسية ) وتقدر تعرف الانجازات للدكاترة منهم شخصيا وهقولك على بعض المشاريع الى اتعملت فى مصر على ايد دكاترة من عندنا مشروع حديقة الازهر لدكتور ماهر ستينو وايضا توسعة كورنيش النيل
وتخطيط حدييقة النادى الاهلى لدكتور عمر عبدالله وتقدر تبحث عن بعض المواقع والتى تذكر فيهها بعض الدكاترم انا لاقيت قبل كده عن الدكتور محمد رضا حجاج فممكن تلاقى مواقع شخصية للدكاترة او مكاتبهم الاستشارية بمصر


----------



## احمدلطفى (25 يوليو 2006)

انا نسيت اقولك انى احمد لطفى مش احمد مصطفى


----------



## urban & regional (25 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ أحمد لطفي ، وللاخ عبدالرحمن أل الشيخ ،،،

السؤال للمهندس أحمد لطفي // هل الدراسة بالتخصص المذكور باللغة العربية او باللغة الانجليزية ،،، وبالنسبة لتخصصي وهو تخطيط المدن ما هو اقرب تخصص من بين تخصصات الجامعة ، وكم مدة دراسة الماجستير ،،،
ولكم الشكر الجزيل ..............


----------



## احمدلطفى (25 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبة للماجستير سنتين تمهيدى وتلاتة ماجستير يعنى خمس سنين بس مقدرش افيدك فيها اووووى لانى لسه طالب بس لو عاوز اسألك ممكن يعنى


----------



## احمدلطفى (25 يوليو 2006)

والدراسة بالعربى نسيت اقولك على كده فالكلية بوجه عام سهلة جدا بس شغلها كتتتير وصعب اووى والحياة فيها جميلة جدا


----------



## احمد العيسوى (25 يوليو 2006)

التخطيط العمرانى


----------



## urban & regional (25 يوليو 2006)

5 سنوات ماجستير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واو

النظام العالمي هو سنتين ماجستير


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (25 يوليو 2006)

عفوا احمد لطفي معليش على الاسم
ولكن اتذكر ان د.ماهر كان يدرس في جامعه الملك سعود ولكن ماهو سؤالي سؤالي هو كيفيه حصولي على المواقع الخاصه باعضاء هيئة التدريس وكيفية الاستفاده منهم وهل يوجد مكتبة تعنى بكتب التخطيط وو ثانيا كيف استطيع الحصول على كتيب يشرح مشاريع المتميزة التي قام طلاب الكليه بعملها وشكرا واسف على الاطاله


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (25 يوليو 2006)

الاخ urban
يختلف النظام على حسب كل كليه وكل تخصص وماهي متطلابته قد تتفاجى انه في احد الكليات الماستر عباره عن سنه ونصف 

وان كنت من سكان السعودية نرجوا ان تشاركنا فيsaudi planner


----------



## احمدلطفى (25 يوليو 2006)

اسف لو كنت فهمت سؤال حضرتك غلط بس انا بصراحة معرفش دكتور ماهر دررس فى جامعة الملك سعود ولا لأ بس الى اعرفه انه بيدرس عندنا وكمان هوه تقريبا مدير مركز البحوث للتخطيط العمرانى تقريبا وبالنسبة للسؤال بتاع المواقع مقدرش افيدك بجد لان الكلية عندنا مش بحجم مثلا هندسة لها موقع خاص بها وبهيئة التدريس ولكنها كلية منفصلة عن الهندسة فمش ليها موقع والله وانا حاولت وطلبت من دكتور عندنا فى الكلية ان لازم الكلية يكون ليها موقع خاص بها وقالى انه هيحاول بس ممكن افيدك بس لو شفت اى حد من الدكاترة هحاول اشوف بس موعدكش ان افيدك وبالنسبة للمشاريع دى تقدر تشوفها عندنا فى مكتبة الكلية والى انته صعب تيجى ليها وبالنسبة لمكتبة تعنى بكتب التخطيط فمش فاهم تقصد بيها ايه لو تقصد التخطيط مثلا فى العصور فى كتاب (التخطيط على مر العصور ) ده كتاب ممتاز فى عدة اجزاء اما لو تقصد التخطيط فى العصور الحالية فدى تختلف من منطقة لاخرى ومقدرش افيدك فيها واسف على الاطالة


----------



## احمدلطفى (25 يوليو 2006)

اسف لو كنت فهمت سؤال حضرتك غلط بس انا بصراحة معرفش دكتور ماهر دررس فى جامعة الملك سعود ولا لأ بس الى اعرفه انه بيدرس عندنا وكمان هوه تقريبا مدير مركز البحوث للتخطيط العمرانى تقريبا وبالنسبة للسؤال بتاع المواقع مقدرش افيدك بجد لان الكلية عندنا مش بحجم مثلا هندسة لها موقع خاص بها وبهيئة التدريس ولكنها كلية منفصلة عن الهندسة فمش ليها موقع والله وانا حاولت وطلبت من دكتور عندنا فى الكلية ان لازم الكلية يكون ليها موقع خاص بها وقالى انه هيحاول بس ممكن افيدك بس لو شفت اى حد من الدكاترة هحاول اشوف بس موعدكش ان افيدك وبالنسبة للمشاريع دى تقدر تشوفها عندنا فى مكتبة الكلية والى انته صعب تيجى ليها وبالنسبة لمكتبة تعنى بكتب التخطيط فمش فاهم تقصد بيها ايه لو تقصد التخطيط مثلا فى العصور فى كتاب (التخطيط على مر العصور ) ده كتاب ممتاز فى عدة اجزاء اما لو تقصد التخطيط فى العصور الحالية فدى تختلف من منطقة لاخرى ومقدرش افيدك فيها واسف على الاطالة


----------



## احمد العيسوى (25 يوليو 2006)

كلية التخطيط العمرانى تمنح هذه الكلية بكالريوس التخطيط الاقليمى والعمرانى وهى مسجلة فى نقابة المهندسين المصرية شعبة العمارة والتخطيط وتهتم الدراسه فى هذه الكلية باقل الوحدات السكنية حتى اكبرها


----------



## احمد العيسوى (26 يوليو 2006)

​ تم انشاء كلية التخطيط الاقليمى والعمرانى فى اطار اتفاق للتعاون التكنولوجى بين مصر وايطاليا وقد اتفق الجانبان المصرى والايطالى فى 30 اكتوبر 1977 على ان ينشىء الجانب المصرى معهدا جديدا على مستوى الجامعة يتبع جامعة القاهرة 

وبدات الدراسة بالمعهد من العام الدراسى 78- 1979 بالمقر السابق بشارع الجلاء وبعد اعتماد اللائحة الجديدة تحول المعهد الى كلية تتكون من اربعة اقسام وتم الانتقال للمبنى الجديد بحرم جامعة القاهرة عام 1991 

وتمنح الكلية شهادة البكالوريوس فى التخطيط الاقليمى والعمرانى بعد فترة خمس سنوات من الدراسة فى مختلف التخصصات الاساسية فى التخطيط والعلوم الهندسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية كما تمنح الكلية دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى التخطيط العمرانى والماجستير ودكتوراه الفلسفة فى التخطيط العمرانى

وتعاقبت على عمادة الكلية ثلاثة من الاساتذة وهم الاستاذ الدكتور محمود يسرى حسن ( 1989 – 1993 ) الاستاذ الدكتور محمد طاهر الصادق ( 1993 – 1994 ) الاستاذ الدكتور عبد المحسن برادة ( 1994 حتى تاريخه )​
وللكلية قنوات علمية مشتركة مع معهد التخطيط العمرانى بباريس ومع بعض الجامعات الامريكية وتخرجت اول دفعة من طلابه عام 1983 وكان عددهم اربعين طالبا


----------



## احمد العيسوى (26 يوليو 2006)

وفى معلومات ممكن تفيد عن الكلية على الموقع الرسمى لجامعة القاهرة


----------



## احمد العيسوى (26 يوليو 2006)

أولاً: درجة البكالوريوس في التخطيط العمراني.
مدة الدراسة بالكلية لنيل درجة البكالوريوس خمسة سنوات عبارة عن عشرة فصول دراسية:
ثانيًا: دبلوم الدراسات العلية في:
1- تخطيط المدن والأقاليم.
2- تخطيط التنمية المحلية
3- اقتصاديات العمران.
4- تخطيط البنية الأساسية
5- تصميم البيئة العمرانية.

ثالثا: درجة الماجستير في التخطيط الإقليمي والعمراني:
1- التخطيط الإقليمي
2- تخطيط المدن
3- التجديد والحافظ العمراني
4- تصميم البيئة العمرانية

رابعًا: درجة الدكتورة في التخطيط الإقليمي والعمراني​​


----------



## urban & regional (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكم ،،،

أخي عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ ،،
هل تتكرم وتكتب موقع _ sauid planners او المخخخطين السعودين ،،،

لك الشكر الجزيل ،،،،

أنا من خارج المملكة .


----------



## shimo (6 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكره انا برده بدرس ماده التخطيط فى الكليه بتاعتى
انا كليه هندسه المطريه -جامعه حلوان (قسم العماره)
ونقوم بدراسه ماده التخطيط 3 سنوات 
وقمنا باعاده تخطيط احياء قائمه بالقاهره ثم تخطيط مدينه جديده مثل السادس من أكتوبر
ثم اعاده تخطيط قريه من قرى الصعيد
واخيرا وحاليا نقوم بتخطيط قريه من قرى الظهير الصحراوى


----------



## rania hieder (13 يناير 2007)

كليه التخطيط الاقليمي و العمراني بجامعة القاهرة و الدراسه فيها 5 سنوات و الدرجه العلمية بكالوريوس التخطيط و الاقسام بها 1- قسم التخطيط الاقليمي و هو قسم يساعد الطلبه على تعلم كيفيه اعداد الدراسات الاقليميه و ما هي اساليب اعداد الاستراتيجيات و المخططات الاقليميه
2- قسم تخطيط المدن يساعد الطلبه على دراسع كيفيه اعداد مخططات المدن الجديدة و دراسه المدن القائمه و اساليب التعامل مع المناطق العمرانيه بشكل عام 3- قسم التصميم العمراني و هو اكثرهم امتاعا في رايي يتيح الفرصة للتعرف على كيفيه تصميم العمران على مستوى مجاورة سكنية مثلا او قريه سياحية و ما الي ذلك من مشاريع في هذا الحجم و كذلك يتميز بتدريس كورسات في علم ال landscape و تخطيط المواقع و طريقة تحليلها و دراسات الحفر و الردم و ما الى ذلك
4 - قسم علوم اساسيه و هو قسم مساعد و لا يلتحق به الطلبه و لكنه يقدم المواد المساعدة للتخطيط مثل الهندسه المساحية و دراسات التربه و شبكات الصرف و المياه ......الخ
و كما تفضل الاخ دوني و اوضح ان الدراسه عمليه و خلاك الاربع سنوات الاولي يتعرف الطالب على كل ما يخص التخطيط بمستوياته المختلفه من خلال العمل كمجوعات في مشروعات مختلفة حتى يعتاد الطالب على الاسلوب العلمي في جمع البيانات و تحليلها و الوصول لقرارات و مخططات و يقوم اعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمتابعة و التقيييم الدوري كل اسبوع و عمل مناقشات مفتوحه على مستوى الدفعة الواحدة و في اخر كل كورس يقوم الطلبه باعداد اللوحات النهائية للمشاريع ثم تقييم و اهم ما يميز هذه الدراسه هي اعتماد الطلبه على انفسهم اغلب الوقت في جمع و تحليل البيانات و اعداد المخططات مع اشراف هيئه التدريس الدوري مما يؤهلهم للعمل بشكل واقعي بعد ذلك 
ثم في العام الخامس يقوم الطالب باختيار قسم للدراسة و اختيار مشروع التخرج في هذا القسم و يختار بعض المواد المشتركة مع الاقسام الاخرى كمواد مساعدة و يقوم يتحديد مشروع التخرج و العمل به بعد اختيار مشرف من اعضاء هيئه التدريس للحصول على درجة البكالوريوس 
اما الدراسات العليا فيوجد قسمين 
1- تخطيط عمراني 2- تصميم عمراني و الدراسه بهما لمدة سنتين ثم يقوم الطالب بعد ذلك بتسجيل موضوع البحث الذي يرغب في دراسته للماجيستير
باختصار هي كليه معنيه بكل ما يخص التخطيط العمراني بكل مستوياته . جدير بالذكر ان الدراسه باللغه العربية و يمكن للطلبه العرب الالتحاق بالكليه و هذا ميسر ان شاء الله و ارجو من الله ان اكون اتحت الفرصة للتعرف على هذه الكليه . 
و طبعا هناك جهات اخرى تقوم باتاحة الفرصة لتعلم التخطيط فكليه الهندسه بجامعة القاهرة او هندسة الازهر لهم باع طويل في هذا المجال لا يمكن انكاره الا اني لا علم لي بطريقة التدريس بها و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## د.م. رياض (13 يناير 2007)

آسف ليس لدي معلومات عن كليات التخطيط في البلدان العربية، بس لدي علم عن التخطيط في الجامعات الأوروبية.


----------



## eng_sherif (7 فبراير 2007)

أنا طالب بالسنة النهائية (بكالوريوس) هندسة قسم التخطيط العمرانى - جامعة الأزهر - القاهرة.
تخصصى : تخطيط إقليمى
ويوجد بالقسم تخصصات : تخطيط "اقليمى , مدن , حضرى"
لأى معلومات إضافية رجاء إرسال رسالة خاصة أو الاتصال 0125460711


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 فبراير 2007)

*جامعة الملك فيصل*

جامعة الملك فيصل 
كلية العمارة واتخطيط
انا من قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ​وسوف اقوم بوضع نشرة تعريفية عن الكلية والقسم
واليكم هذة النشرة:​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 فبراير 2007)

*كلمة عميد الكلية*

كلمة عميد الكلية:



أنشأت كلية العمارة والتخطيط عام 1975م إبان إنشاء جامعة الملك فيصل في مدينة الدمام على ضفاف الخليج العربي لتكون أول كليات العمارة والتخطيط في المملكة في فترة كانت المملكة في أوج حاجتها إلى بناة من طابع خاص يستطيعون التحليل والتخطيط والبناء فكانت الرغبة وكان النشوء بخطيين متوازيين يجمع بين البرنامج الأكاديمي الذي يهتم بالبيئة بحالتيها المبنية والطبيعية وإعداد الطلاب إعداد علميا يؤهلهم للممارسة العملية ضمن برنامج العمارة والتخطيط في بداية الأمر وحينما ما دعت الحاجة إلى مزيد من التطوير قدمت الكلية خمسة برامج أكاديمية لدرجة البكالوريوس في العمارة وهندسة البناء وهندسة عمارة البيئة والتخطيط الحضري والإقليمي وهندسة التصميم الداخلي، كما تقدم الكلية درجة البكالوريوس للطالبات في هندسة التصميم الداخلي إضافة إلى الحلقات العلمية وورش العمل والدورات التدريبية ذات العلاقة العمرانية، كما أسهمت الكلية بدور كبير في خدمة المجتمع بشقيه الحكومي والأهلي من خلال برامجها الأكاديمية وخططها الموجهة لذلك، ولقد مرت برامج الكلية بمراحل تطويرية كثيرة مسايرة للمتطلبات الاجتماعية المتطورة وتمشياً مع التقنية والمسيرة العلمية المضطردة حتى خرجت من طور الإقليمية إلى العالم الأرحب مما جعلها تطرح برامجها للماجستير في عدد من التخصصات تستقطب كثيراً من المتخصصين والخريجين من مؤسسات علمية داخلية وخارجية يساهم خريجوا هذه البرامج المتقدمة في البناء والتطوير ولم يقف الحال عند هذا بل ستبدأ الكلية بطرح برنامج الدكتوراه في تخصص التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي بدءاً من العام 1426/1427هـ تعظيماً للمنفعة ودعماً للبحث والتحليل،ولا زالت الكلية بكوادرها المؤهلة تعمل جهدها بيد تحكم وضع اللبنات وعين ثاقبة ترقب الأفق بما يحمله من علم ورقي. 

عميد الكلية
د. محمد بن مسعود العبدالله


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 فبراير 2007)

*لمحة عن كلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام*

افتتحت كلية العمارة والتخطيط بفرع جامعة الملك فيصل بمدينة الدمام عام 1395هـ - 1975م لتكون بذلك لبنة من لبنات تطور التعليم العمراني في المملكة العربية السعودية. وقد سعت الكلية منذ إنشائها إلى تحقيق الأهداف التالية:- 



[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]



أعداد الكوادر الوطنية المتخصصة والمؤهلة نظريا وعلميا للمساهمة الفعالة في تحقيق تطلعات المملكة العربية السعودية نحو مسيرتها التنموية في العمران و التخطيط الحضري ، و القادرة على الاضطلاع بمسئوليتها بكفاءة سواء كان ذلك من القطاع الحكومي أو القطاع الخاص.[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]



القيام بالبحوث العلمية والتطبيقية في مجالات تصاميم البيئة وهندسة المباني بهدف تحسين فاعليات عناصر تصاميم البيئة و تشييد المباني وتوجيه اتخاذ القرارات و ترشيد استغلال الإمكانات بما يخدم المواطن في المملكة خاصة ومنطقة الخليج عامة. [/FONT]


[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]



[/FONT] إعداد برامج التعليم المستمر للكوادر الفنية العاملة في الحقل المهني في كل من القطاعين العام والخاص لتنمية قدراتهم المهنية و إطلاعهم على الجديد في حقل المهنة وذلك من خلال إقامة حلقات دراسية وورش عمل ضمن خدمة المجتمع يشارك فيها إلى جانب أعضاء هيئة التدريس و المخصصين ، المهينون وأصحاب القرارات ، كما تهدف الكلية إلى تقديم خدمات مهنية تتمثل في إعطاء المشورة الفنية للهيئات العامة و الخاصة في مختلف مجالات تصميم البيئة و هندسة المباني ومناقشة برامج تصاميم المشاريع المزمع إقامتها في المنطقة الشرقية خاصة و في المملكة عامه والمساهمة أيضا في تحكيم المسابقات المعمارية. 


وتمنح الكلية درجة البكالوريوس في هذه التخصصات جميعها بعد إتمام الطالب ما مجموع ( 165 ) ساعة معتمدة . كما تمنح الكلية درجة البكالوريوس للطالبات في تخصص هندسةالتصميم الداخلي . ودرجة الماجستير للطلاب في تخصصات العمارة ، والتخطيط الحضري والإقليمي و علوم وتقنية البناء و عمارة البيئة . ويجري حاليا إعداد دراسات لنيل درجة الدكتوراه . ويتلقى الطلاب مقررا مكثفة في اللغة الإنجليزية في بداية الدراسة مما يؤهلهم لاستخدام المراجع العلمية في التخصص وكذلك بعد التخرج لمتابعة ما يستجد في تخصصاتهم . كما يتلقى الطلاب جرعات مكثفة في استخدام الحاسوب حتى يتمكنوا من تطوير مهاراتهم في مجال تخصصاتهم .


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 فبراير 2007)

*نبذة عن قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي:*

_ نبذة عن قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي:_
يعتبر قسم التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي جزءا أساسياَ في إعداد وتنفيذ خطط التنمية الوطنية ،إذ يقوم المخططون بإعداد وتنفيذ مخططات تنموية لمستويات مختلفة تتدرج من مخطط لحي سكني ، فقرية ، فمدينة، فإقليم وانتهاء بمخطط شامل للدولة . تمارس هذه المهام من قبل مؤسسات كالبلديات أو وزارة التخطيط في الدول وفي هذه الخطط تتم مراعاة الجوانب البيئية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية. 

ينهج قسم التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي مبدأ الشمولية والاتزان في المواضيع المتعلقة بالتخطيط في المجالين النظري والتطبيقي ، كما يراعي احتياجات القطاعين العام والخاص وخدماتهما المختلفة . 

يتكون البرنامج الأكاديمي للقسم من مجوعة متكاملة ومترابطة من المواد النظرية والعملية تشمل نظريات التخطيط وتاريخه ، قوانين التخطيط ، النواحي الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والديموغرافية والبيئية والتشريعية المؤثرة في عملية التخطيط . بالإضافة إلى طرق ووسائل التحاليل النوعية والكمية المدعمة بالرسم الهندسي والكارتوغرافيا والرفع المساحي والإحصاء وتطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في التخطيط وخاصة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية على المستويات المحلية والإقليمية بجميع محتوياتها البيئية ، الاقتصادية ، الاجتماعية . ويتم تعزيز هذه المواد بورش العمل التي تشمل المسح الميداني لجمع المعلومات على خصائص الأماكن المدروسة بمختلف مستوياتها ومحتوياتها ، وتحليلها منهجيا وموضوعيا لتحديد إمكانيات الفرص في التخطيط المستقبلي وتلافي العوائق التي تحول دون ذلك والتي على أساسها تبنى التنبؤات المستقبلية لاحتياجات المكان المدروس . وعلى ضوء ذلك تقترح البدائل التخطيطية لتطوير المكان قيد الدراسة واختبار أنسبها لتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة من عملية التخطيط .


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 فبراير 2007)

*الدراسات العليا بالجامعة*





بدأت كلية العمارة والتخطيط في تقديم برامجها في الدراسات العليا ابتداءً من عام 1405 هـ ببرنامج في تخصص تنسيق المواقع ( عمارة البيئة حالياً ) ، ثم تلتها البرامج الثلاثة الأخرى ، حتى كان لديها عام 1408 هـ أربع برامج للدراسات العليا تمنح درجة الماجستير . يقوم الطالب بدراسة 24 ساعة معتمدة على الأقل من المقررات التي يحددها مجلس القسم المختص , بالإضافة إلى 6 ساعات معتمدة خاصة بالعمل البحث للرسالة وكتابتها . ويجب أن يحافظ الطالب على معدل تراكمي لا يقل عن جيد جداً في كل فصل دراسي.
وجميع هذه البرامج تعتمد على دراسة الطالب لعدد من المقرارات الدراسية تختلف ساعاتها المعتمدة حسب نوع البرنامج بالإضافة إلى إعداد رسالة علمية.
وبرامج الماجستير التي تقدمها الكلية هي : [FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]



[/FONT]برنامج الماجستير في العمارة[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]



[/FONT]برنامج الماجستير في التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]



[/FONT]برنامج الماجستير في هندسة البناء[FONT=Tahoma, Simplified Arabic, Arabic Transparent]



[/FONT]برنامج الماجستير في عمارة البيئةhttp://www.kfu.edu.sa/Colleges/College3/College3-ViewCourse.asp?CRSId=0555221


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 فبراير 2007)

ياشباب اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في تقديمي لهذة النبذة عن الجامعة 
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم مخطط موهوب


----------



## مازن هندي (8 فبراير 2007)

جامعة ام القرى


----------



## م/سلطان (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جامعــــة الملـــك فيصـــــــــل بالدمـــام
كليـــة العمــــــارة والتخطيــــــط 
قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي


----------



## marwo_20 (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا طالبه فى هندسه الازهر قسم تخطيط عمرانى وعلى فكره القسم عندنا اول قسم تخطيط عمرانى اتفتح فى جامعات الجمهوريه كلها والدكاتره عندنا فعلا من كبار مؤسسين التخطيط فى مصر ومنهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر د/ احمد خالد علام و د/ عاطف حمزه و د/ احمد البهنساوى و د / عصمت عاشور كلهم من جريجى القسم عندنا 
ويا حماعه احنا هنا عشان نتعلم من بعض ونستفيد ونعمل تبادل فى الافكار 00000 مش نستعرض عضلات ونقول القسم ده احسن فى الجامعه دى واسوا فى الجامعه دى مع احترامى لكل الجامعات المصريه 
اهم حاجع هو الشخص نفسه عو اللى ممكن يكون فى جامعه مغموره بس يثبت نفسووووووو ويكون قد المسؤليه
اما انا زرت كليه التخطيط العمرانى والاقليمى وزرت قسم تخطيط عمرانى جامعه عين شمس وعندى خلفيه عن المواد اللى بتدرس فى الاتنين مش فى فرق كبيبرررررر الا ان كليه التخطيط العمرانى والاقليمى عندهم اقسام بيتشعبوا فيها اها الازهر وعين شمس لاء تقدر تسميهم كشكول 
عموما اتمنى انى اكون افدت واللى عايز استفسار اكتر انا موجوده


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (14 أغسطس 2011)

جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز- كلية تصاميم البيئة (قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي)
جامعة الملك سعود -كلية العمارة والتخطيط (تخطيط عمراني )


----------



## د.م. رياض (15 أغسطس 2011)

جميع الجامعات الاوروبيه كليات التخطيط تابعه لتخصص الجغرافيا و العلوم الانسانيه


----------

